# Road to NGD



## yevetz (Jun 19, 2010)

So I'm ordered an 8 string archtop in Benedetto style from a local luthier, must be fucking awesome 

Here are he first pic of a process 







26" scale
spruce carved top
maple carved back and sides
maple neck
ebony fretboard
one neck pup mounted on a pickguard
all electronics will be mounted on a pickguard too


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jun 19, 2010)

cant wait to see this. are you going to make a video of it in action?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 19, 2010)

Why 26" sir? Looks good.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks good man! Ill be following this so keep on posting!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 19, 2010)

That's going to be awesome


----------



## yevetz (Jun 19, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> cant wait to see this. are you going to make a video of it in action?



Sure, but guitar will be done in like 5-7 months



vampiregenocide said:


> Why 26" sir? Looks good.



25.5 to small, on 27 trebles will be too bright and punchy for a jazz guitar, I'll use 13-56 + 65 + 75(or 80) flatwounds on it. So I just made a scale a little longer than regular


----------



## shogunate (Jun 19, 2010)

That makes perfect sense, and the flatwounds on the big strings  will sound delish. Good choice man, 7 and 8 baritone guitars were originally designed by jazz guitarists, it's cool that they're not just exclusively used for metal nowadays.

Power to the original degenerates and musical mischief makers of music!!!!!


----------



## yevetz (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is the final shape...I think, I changed cutaway to make a better access to 8 string on high playing positions


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 24, 2010)

yevetz said:


> Sure, but guitar will be done in like 5-7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 25.5 to small, on 27 trebles will be too bright and punchy for a jazz guitar, I'll use 13-56 + 65 + 75(or 80) flatwounds on it. So I just made a scale a little longer than regular


 
Many jazz guitars have short scales (even down to 23"), to make stretchy chord voicings easier to grab. With a 26" scale, a lot of chords may be very difficult or even bad for your hands.

If you want to use this guitar for jazz, i'd think about that. But it depends on your taste and playing style, of course 

Sweet guitar anyway, looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 24, 2010)

shogunate said:


> That makes perfect sense, and the flatwounds on the big strings  will sound delish. Good choice man, 7 and 8 baritone guitars were originally designed by jazz guitarists, it's cool that they're not just exclusively used for metal nowadays.



There were 7 and 8 string guitars before Jazz existed 

That's looking gorgeous Vova


----------



## yevetz (Jun 25, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Many jazz guitars have short scales (even down to 23"), to make stretchy chord voicings easier to grab. With a 26" scale, a lot of chords may be very difficult or even bad for your hands.
> 
> If you want to use this guitar for jazz, i'd think about that. But it depends on your taste and playing style, of course
> 
> Sweet guitar anyway, looking forward to seeing the progress!



I am doing a lot of those stretches on my 2228 which is 27"



technomancer said:


> There were 7 and 8 string guitars before Jazz existed
> 
> That's looking gorgeous Vova



Thanks


----------



## yevetz (Jun 30, 2010)

Shape


----------



## shogunate (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Air. The ultimate toanzwoodz.

And I'm with Yevetz, It's not to the extremes of the nutsiest of jazz music but I can stretch chords from the 5th fret to the 11th on 27" scale across chords without terrible difficulty  I think that the longer scale will give more chime and bell-like overtones to the cleans, not a bad thing in my book 

Damn the wait I want to see this thing NAOW


----------



## Tirell (Jul 1, 2010)

yevetz said:


> Shape



That made me laugh. Why ?

P.s. That scenery looks to good to be ukraine, where's that ?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

yevetz said:


> Shape



if you glance quickly this could be either a Dali painting or a Mike oldfield type shot!!

Great picture there man!!


----------



## yevetz (Jul 1, 2010)

Tirell said:


> That made me laugh. Why ?
> 
> P.s. That scenery looks to good to be ukraine, where's that ?



West, Ternopil'


----------



## yevetz (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 5, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Many jazz guitars have short scales (even down to 23"), to make stretchy chord voicings easier to grab. With a 26" scale, a lot of chords may be very difficult or even bad for your hands.
> 
> If you want to use this guitar for jazz, i'd think about that. But it depends on your taste and playing style, of course
> 
> Sweet guitar anyway, looking forward to seeing the progress!



Don't most people just stick to the standard voicings anyways? Unless you have to go absolutely niche


----------



## dpm (Jul 6, 2010)

In for the updates 

That's a serious arch, gives it a very european vibe


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome !!! Vova


----------



## yevetz (Aug 8, 2010)

UPDATE


----------



## Tirell (Aug 8, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Don't most people just stick to the standard voicings anyways? Unless you have to go absolutely niche



Yevetz is not most people when it comes to chords and shite


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 8, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Don't most people just stick to the standard voicings anyways? Unless you have to go absolutely niche


 
Well that's highly subjective... in Metal maybe. But definately not in jazz. People who pay attention to voice leading will often do some really crazy grips, because the order and octave of the notes are just as important as the chord itself. If you want to play solo pieces, with chords and a melody simultaneously, you might also find yourself having to do some really wide grips.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow that's looking sweet


----------



## yevetz (Aug 13, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Well that's highly subjective... in Metal maybe. But definately not in jazz. People who pay attention to voice leading will often do some really crazy grips, because the order and octave of the notes are just as important as the chord itself. If you want to play solo pieces, with chords and a melody simultaneously, you might also find yourself having to do some really wide grips.




Voiceleading is 80% success


----------



## yevetz (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 3, 2010)

Either that neck is small, or that body is huuuuuuuuge (even for a jazz guitar).


----------



## 777 (Sep 3, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Either that neck is small, or that body is huuuuuuuuge (even for a jazz guitar).



+1


----------



## yevetz (Sep 3, 2010)

Body is really huge


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 5, 2010)

That's looking really good, Yevetz!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Sep 6, 2010)

That's not where the neck is supposed to go...

Awesome looking guitar so far.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 14, 2010)

News


----------



## Thaeon (Sep 14, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Many jazz guitars have short scales (even down to 23"), to make stretchy chord voicings easier to grab. With a 26" scale, a lot of chords may be very difficult or even bad for your hands.
> 
> If you want to use this guitar for jazz, i'd think about that. But it depends on your taste and playing style, of course
> 
> Sweet guitar anyway, looking forward to seeing the progress!



On a 6 string baritone scale I would agree... But you have two extra strings and different ways of tuning them in this situation to compensate for having to "stretch".


----------



## Philligan (Sep 15, 2010)

That's looking SICK 

If you ever need to sell that, you know where you can find me


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks awesome Vovaman !!!


----------



## plyta (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on the build! 

Why the neck so far from the body?  You don't like Gibson angled mounting method?


----------



## Tirell (Sep 15, 2010)

yevetz said:


> News



Win.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 16, 2010)

Philligan said:


> That's looking SICK
> 
> If you ever need to sell that, you know where you can find me



I can give you luthier contacts



plyta said:


> Congrats on the build!
> 
> Why the neck so far from the body?  You don't like Gibson angled mounting method?



This mounting method took from Benedetto guitars


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking good man awaiting for the NGD 



yevetz said:


> This mounting method took from Benedetto guitars



I checked out the Benedetto guitars..I got really pissed of at their pricelist  That's ridiculous the cheapest one started from 3000 dollars and it went up to 45000


----------



## yevetz (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## thefool (Sep 20, 2010)

yevetz said:


>




that is absolutely beautiful


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 20, 2010)

That looks fantastic!  I LOVE hollow bodied guitars! The fact that it's an 8 string is even better!


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm anxious to see the final product


----------



## Tirell (Sep 20, 2010)

yevetz said:


>



This defines the word EPIC


----------



## shadscbr (Sep 20, 2010)

Very cool!! I love the blue 

Shad


----------



## MoNsTaR (Sep 21, 2010)

holy fucking shit! 
that is the BEST colour ive ever seen for an archtop.

serious gas now


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 21, 2010)

That looks amazing ! is that the final finish ?

Vova


----------



## yevetz (Sep 21, 2010)

MoNsTaR said:


> holy fucking shit!
> that is the BEST colour ive ever seen for an archtop.
> 
> serious gas now





Sebastian said:


> That looks amazing ! is that the final finish ?
> 
> Vova



It'll be gloss


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 21, 2010)

damn i hadn't checked in on this one in a while! looking nice man!!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Sep 21, 2010)

Hahaha i keep forgetting this is an 8 string due to the body size making the neck look pretty thin.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 21, 2010)

yevetz said:


> It'll be gloss




Awesome choice Vova !


----------



## yevetz (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Vinnydude (Nov 3, 2010)

Got gas?

I do.

This is looking REALLY nice. Can't wait to see and hear the finished thing


----------



## metallidude3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow dude that thing is looking great


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 13, 2010)

That looks absolutely AMAZING Vova !


----------



## Daiephir (Nov 13, 2010)

Stunning! I want to see more of it


----------



## Ruins (Nov 13, 2010)

Bliaaa...... i kak eta ya tak dosihpor etu krasavitsu s vidu upustil.... 

this looks really beatiful! that blue is just amazing!! I can't wait to see it finished and hear some sound clips.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 7, 2011)

Done


----------



## youshy (Jun 7, 2011)

that thing just kills.


----------



## youheardme (Jun 7, 2011)

This is awesome! i approve of this guitar


----------



## celticelk (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh wow. An acoustic archtop 8. Utter simplicity and pure beauty.

Please, *please* make a demo video of this for us!


----------



## adrock (Jun 7, 2011)

wow. how the fuck did i miss this?? 

so nice man, great job 
this is what i'm working towards in luthiery, extended range archtops. very inspirational.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 7, 2011)

Had been wondering about this build. Came out INCREDIBLE!

Huge congrats.


----------



## celticelk (Jun 7, 2011)

adrock said:


> this is what i'm working towards in luthiery, extended range archtops. very inspirational.



Not to get too off-thread, but if you're looking to produce a semi-hollow 7 or 8 in an ES-135/175 vein along the road to that archtop, drop me a line.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 7, 2011)

This luthier build it for me 

ÐÐ°Ð¹ÑÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ð³ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸ ÐÐ»ÐµÐ³Ð° Ð Ð¸Ð³Ð¸


----------



## yevetz (Jun 7, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Oh wow. An acoustic archtop 8. Utter simplicity and pure beauty.
> 
> Please, *please* make a demo video of this for us!



Uploading


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 7, 2011)

nice axe dude


----------



## space frog (Jun 7, 2011)

yevetz said:


> Uploading



niiiice this looks killer


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome.

Also WHERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN V?


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2011)

Working hard and practicing a lot


----------



## Jontain (Jun 8, 2011)

oh wow..... that is stunning man.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 8, 2011)

That guitar is huge dude. Sorry to hear the string spacing isn't working out, albeit I am sure it is nothing you cannot get used to.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That guitar is huge dude. Sorry to hear the string spacing isn't working out, albeit I am sure it is nothing you cannot get used to.



It's working for me and I love that guitar, just, yeah, I must get used to it


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2011)

This guitar looks great! Congrats


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks dudes


----------



## space frog (Jun 8, 2011)

The guitar looks truly amazing, it sounds great. Happy NGD


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2011)

yevetz said:


> Working hard and practicing a lot



Fair enough, I hope everythings working out well for you man. I remember you had a stream of shitty luck for a bit. You should stop by metalguitarist once in a while too, the rest of us are all there!


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fair enough, I hope everythings working out well for you man. I remember you had a stream of shitty luck for a bit. You should stop by metalguitarist once in a while too, the rest of us are all there!



NGD. Jazz box - Page 3

Yep there were a hard times, now it's isn't easy, but I have a great job (Ibanez brand-manager for exclusive Ibanez distributor in Ukraine)But still my incoming didn't satisfy me yet. I talked with Munky and Fieldy like a week ago (coll guys btw) I have 6 working days on a week, master-classes, studio work ahead, hope to stick to some awesome band in a future (I sick and tired of being session/play-alone guitarist). I have students  (btw they all from US  ). I want to marriage my civil wife......and get a fuck out of Ukraine to some better place  

So this is how I roll lately


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah sweet man, its really good to hear you're doing better and getting married too haha. Come to Canada! :wub"


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Ah sweet man, its really good to hear you're doing better and getting married too haha. Come to Canada! :wub"



Yep this is one of my dream places, at least to visit as tourist.


----------



## flo (Jun 8, 2011)

Woooo! Cool guitar! It sounds very tight and biting compared to normal jazz boxes! I like it!


----------



## Solodini (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Sounds nice, as well. I'm often not keen on the sounds of a lot of archtops but that's nice. Especially fingerstyle. Congratulations.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 8, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Beautiful! Sounds nice, as well. I'm often not keen on the sounds of a lot of archtops but that's nice. Especially fingerstyle. Congratulations.



I broke a few nails so I cut them all, with nails it sounds more focused, and, honestly, better


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2011)

That looks and sounds gorgeous man, I hope to hear recorded material with it.


----------

